# 3 gal. Basic Iwagumi



## gf225

Hi everyone,

This is my first nano _and_ attempt at aquascaping with stones.

*12x8x8" Clearseal aquarium*


*Hood and lighting gear (18w PC T5 Interpet Triplus with (to be modified) 12" Arcadia T8/T12 reflector*


*Hood and DIY fitment of T8 reflector*


*Installing compost substrate (5-10mm depth)*


*Installing quartz substrate*


*Aquarium lighting*


*Full-frontal*


*Selection of stones collected from East Falkland Island*


Now for the tough bit - stone composition!

Any comments welcome. I'm the first to admit that I'm a talentless enthusiast when it comes to aquascape design so I expect to be moving the stones about a lot more yet!





Aquascape will be ultra-simple to start with - carpet of glosso. If that work's OK then switch to HC and take it from there.

Quick spec -

*Tank *- 12x8x8" AGA (12 l. / 3 gal.)
*Lighting *- 8.5" 18w PC T5 Interpet Triplus
*CO2 *- Pressurized, mist
*Ferts* - undecided, probably daily trace and macros when required, big regular water changes
*Substrate* - Loam-based compost, 1-2mm quartz
*Filter* - Hagen internal - 120 lph (10x turnover)
*Animals* - none planned yet, plan on super high CO2 to combat potential early algae issues
*Plants* - glosso

Any comments welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Moody

Hi George, nice and clear info for all to read 

Me and you appear to have the same enthusiasm for Japanese culture,philosophy and design!
Here is a good book that goes into rock aranging and the art of Zen design its called The New Zen Garden and is very imformative and insparational. An other is The Modern Japanese Garden wich i think you will also like a great deal.

To your "Sanzo-Iwagumi". From what i understand the philosophy is that one great buddah ( the biggest stone ) has two lesser buddahs ( smaller rocks ) leaning into the great buddah whilst praying. This IMO can be positioned to which ever way the rocks work best to represent this philosophy.

San - 3
Zon - tower/pillar
Iwa - Rock
Gumi - Group/Formation

Im not sure about your rock arangment. I think ( constructive ) the rocks arnt quite right. They appear to be to similar in size.
Im sounding really picky im sure 

If it were me, I would move the biggest rock to the back ( right behind where it is at the moment ) and move the stone at the rear/right to the front ( in front of where it is at the mo .) and change the two other stones for slightly small ( if possible ). I think this will help you see the triadic shape from the front as well as above and increase the illusion of depth. 

My pennys worth.

R,
Graeme.


----------



## John P.

You should be able to come up with smoething really nice. 

Don't be afraid to bury the rocks in the substrate a bit. You want them to look like they come from within the earth, not placed on top.


----------



## MrSanders

Thats going to be a sharp looking little tank! Have to admit when I first saw the rocks next to the tank It appeared that they were going to be much to large, but seeming them placed it looks great!.... I do have to admit i agree with John, having them placed a little bit deeper would greatly enhance the effect.

So is it going to be strictly glosso? or are you planning on little bits of dwarf hairgrass or something similar in the back to accent? Seems like glosso might even be to large of a leaf size... think that HC might work out better?

Anyhow I cant wait to see this one progress.... i am a big fan of small well planned out tanks


----------



## trenac

I think this tank has a lot of potential. IMO, the rocks are a little big for this size tank. Use some smaller rocks and bury them like John suggested. Keep us updated.


----------



## gf225

Thanks for all the comments guys, I really appreciate the feedback.

I've had a move around etc. taken some of your advice on board.

Still not 100% happy but it's going the right way. These are the three smallest stones and I've buried them pretty well.


----------



## gf225

MrSanders said:


> So is it going to be strictly glosso? or are you planning on little bits of dwarf hairgrass or something similar in the back to accent? Seems like glosso might even be to large of a leaf size... think that HC might work out better?


100% glosso to start with, just to see if it works really. Then HC as I mentioned if all goes well (it's only £2.95 a pot in the UK). Hairgrass along the horizon possibly too, who knows? One little step at a time.

Thanks.


----------



## gf225

Latest composition taking note of Moody's "bowing to Buddha" advice. Thanks mate.


----------



## Steven_Chong

I would pull the back rock out more, or use a bigger one. Also, go get a sledge hammer and smash some of the non-used rocks to bits :twisted: 

You'll do well to have some small shards and fragments to soften the effect of the larger stones.

Something else you could try: Amano also seems fond of a rock style where he uses 1 huge (HUGE) rock and then surround it with a few supporters, short plants, and that's it. I'm not really a fan of this though, since it seems to be the most brain-less lay out possible . . .:crazy:


----------



## Angie

I think its great. All my planted tanks are just plants dumped in and hope they take. So anyone that puts thought into it is very creative in my book.
Good luck and keep us updated. Cant wait to see it with plants.


----------



## Sammie7

When I first saw the tank I thought you had filled it with brown sugar. LOL. The tank definately has much potential. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jassar

very nice, I think the biggest rock should be bigger than that ( to stand out more ), everything else looks super good!
good luck
-Jassar


----------



## gf225

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I have taken on board all of the comments and will update soon.

Thanks again.


----------



## gf225

I'm still tinkering with positions but I think I've chosen my final three stones now. I've been experimenting with 5 and 7 (1 big, rest small) stone compositions but have decided to stick with three for the time being at least. I like the simplicity and am trying to visualize the look when fully planted. Vision, or lack of, is a weakness of mine.



Excuse the colour difference, they should look the same when they're all wet.


----------



## gf225

I have come up with my final stone layout. No doubt I tweak it here and there but in general it will stay like this. Believe me I've tried a lot of combinations of stone size, shape and positioning. I find it hard to believe I was almost content with my first effort looking back. I have learnt a lot just in this surprisingly complex (for the talentless like me) process of stone arranging.



I am also excited to announce my plant choice. HC (Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba'') and hairgrass (Eleocharis sp.) Four pots of HC and two hairgrass, all supplied by Aqua Essentials that now stocks top notch Tropica plants.

I decided that glosso would have too large a leaf and after seeing some HC in the flesh I had to have some. The HC will cover most of the substrate with the hairgrass acting as accents to soften the transition between the stones and the horizon. A similar concept to Justin Law's materpiece here - ­ì³¥の­· Breeze of Wild :: 9 -- fotop.net photo sharing network Think more HC, less hairgrass though.


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING

This shoul be great when it's planted up. personally I would go for your arrangement from 10/05/06 1:21pm. I think the flow is better more like the smaller stones actually broke off of the larger one.


----------



## Brie

I like this way best:










Look at the rock on the left, near the front. Turn it so that the flat part faces forward a little more. Then add the small stones.


----------



## lljdma06

deja vu. But it looks great here too. 

llj


----------



## chadly

love that little tank!

to go with all the criticism, be it constructive or just thoughtful interpretation of your intentions and vision, I think you should just scape it the way you want.


----------



## abnormalsanon

It looks like it's off to a good start! I started a 2.5 semi-iwagumi-style tank a few weeks ago. My recommendation: put some floating plants in there during the first week or two. Mine looked great and then suddenly this brown slime algae covered the substrate in less than 24 hours. It's in a blackout phase right now and I added some floating HM to be safe, but I wish I'd done that to start out! My other 2.5 has many more plants in it and is doing great, but the iwagumi-style nano seems to be an algae magnet at the moment


----------



## jassar

The rock work is great.....Now it's time to see it planted!
Cheers!


----------



## gf225

Thanks again for all the feedback and advice. I'm happy with the stones now so they're staying put. I do appreciate your opinions though, it is very interesting to hear from different perspectives, so thank you.

My HC and hairgrass have been ordered. 5 pots of Tropica HC that has been stored/grown-on hydroponically and 2 pots of Tropica Eleocharis acicularis that has just come in from Tropica, Denmark. 

They should arrive Tuesday 24th October. All plants supplied by Aqua Essentials, UK.


----------



## gf225

Background added.

It is simply a 12x8" photo of the sky (taken from the top of a Welsh mountain!) fixed to the glass using vegatable oil and a credit card.

The filter and CO2 are running ready for the planting.

The CO2 diffuser I am using is so small I've squeezed it into my HOB filter just before the outlet. This way the microbubbles get distributed throughout the water column effectively and there's less gear in the tank.

I get some more photos soon.



4 pots of Tropica HC and 2 hairgrass should arrive 25th Oct.


----------



## gf225

*Close-up of CO2 diffuser and HOB filter*


*CO2 diffuser in position*


*Tank in situ (kitchen) with all running gear*


The final tank location will probably be away from the stereo so not to scare the livestock!


----------



## jassar

I must say this is a *cute* looking tank!


----------



## ruki

I like the pictures. Very informative. I'll have to try this!

One thought: if there are many plants in it and not many fish, the plants may provide sufficient filteration by themselves. But, then again the HOB filter is a great place to stash a heater.


----------



## gf225

Thanks.

I need the filter to distribute my CO2 mist and other nutrients, as well as to minimise NH3/4 and NO2.


> But, then again the HOB filter is a great place to stash a heater.


Good point. Perhaps you guys may like to help me out on the heating issue please?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ponds/32509-heater-questions-for-a-3-gal.html


----------



## jlui83

Is the Co2 Diffuser your using just a simple airstone?


----------



## chadly

would you think the heat from your light would heat the tank?


----------



## gf225

jlui83 said:


> Is the Co2 Diffuser your using just a simple airstone?


No. It looks like one but produces finer bubbles as it is made from glass.

Dymax Ceramic Atomiser [252658] - £4.95 : Aqua Essentials


----------



## gf225

chadly said:


> would you think the heat from your light would heat the tank?


Hopefully. I'll wait and see and go from there.


----------



## gf225

Yesterday my Tropica plants from Aqua Essentials turned up in excellent condition.

I was working away all day so the missus kindly sat the pots in the aquarium. I had already set the CO2 and lights on a timer . I stepped through my kitchen door I was greeted by some very healthy looking and pearling plants. When these photos were taken the lights had been on for two hours.

I'm sure you'll agree these plants look top notch, a credit to their growers and suppliers.



*Close-up of HC*


Now for the exciting task of planting. Obviously I'll keep you updated.


----------



## trenac

Those are nice plants... Can't wait to see it planted!


----------



## John P.

Plants look stellar!


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

Just remember that thouse HC is grown emerst, and will take some time to settle - They will begin to look brownish, fall apart and look rotten - then they will make new small leafs, later send out runners, and then explode in an orgy of green lush 
They like nitrates, 26°C and lots of CO2!


----------



## hedson_25

*may this help you*

Versión traducida de http://www.ifnet.or.jp/~chisao/iwagumi.htm

Rock work of Asuka peaceful era​







Garden castle temple (Asuka era)









Hair surpassing temple (peaceful age)









Daikaku temple Osawa pond (peaceful age)

Rock work of Kamakura era​








West 芳 temple (Kamakura era)









Deer 苑 temple (Kamakura era)









Fukada residence (Kamakura era)

ufff you better go to the page and finish seeing all....


----------



## gf225

Thanks everyone.

Hedson - thank you very much for that great link. I have searched the internet for iwagumi info and found nothing as good as that. Looks like mine represents something near the Edo era.

One beauty of the nano is that it can be emptied in seconds and transported to wherever you like. In this case my dining room table where I can sit comfortably, listen to the TV and drink beer!

Bucket full of plants, almost empty tank to make planting easy, spray bottle to keep plants moist once planted, scissors, tweezers and old tea towel.

*All set for planting*


*About three short hours later - planted*


And hey presto!! Something that resembles a planted aquascape. Note my experimentation with a new background - transluscent colourless plastic with rear lighting (an old 3000K T8).

I'm quite happy with the progress so far. CO2 is set to 1 BPS, dosing ferts EI, 6 hour photoperiod to help prevent algae, no animals until the plants are well and truly established. Water change 50%+ twice per week.

Don't ask for water parameters, I have no test kits. Temp is stable at 24-26C with lighting. 21-23C without.

The plants are pearling nicely. My biggest hope is that the algae monster doesn't appear.


----------



## qpixo

WoW! your tank looks really nice! 
I'm having a hard to time to find any HC here in Montreal.
Are those background plants Dwarf haigrass? I've ordered some hairgrass at my LFS and hopefully I could get some. 

Both look really healthy, u lucky to get them.


----------



## redstrat

Wow your tank looks great! I can't wait to see it in a couple weeks when it all fills in. 

what did you use to achieve the background effect for the last pic. Gives sort of a sunrise feel. I like it.


----------



## gf225

Thanks.

qpixo - The hairgrass is Eleocharis acicularis. Not sure of the common term, they can be confusing IME.

It is great having access to Tropica plants, they are top notch. I'm hoping to visit their HQ in Denmark next year.

davis - Here's a photo of the back lighting. Nothing to it, I just need to get a smaller tube. The key to the hue was using a 3000K tube.


----------



## bioch

the rocks look kind of plastic


----------



## Robert Hudson

George its really nice to see you still creating with small tanks. I'll never forget the one we made you tank of the month on Wet Thumb. I don't know what happened to the picture when we did the merger, but its nice to see you still have the talent! What you are doing with the background is very interesting, although I tend to agree it makes the rocks look un natural with that color reflecting on them.


----------



## gf225

> the rocks look kind of plastic


Thanks for your comment bioch.

They do look a little artificial, I think this is due to the lighting. The 18w PC T5 is based on the old Triton lamp with high red and blue spectra, little green. This combined with the very warm (3000K) back lighting perhaps creates this "plastic" look.

I may try my twin 18w T8 lighting unit from my 33 gal. simply placed over the tank, just for photographing to see any difference. The tubes Daylight Plus 6500K, >90CRI, 1300 lumens. I will also experiment with different back lighting effects.

Robert - Thanks for the kind words. I am flattered that you remembered my old aquascape. http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/4062/naturefinalir8.jpg


----------



## ruki

It looks OK -- not as good as I expected it to...

But, I think it's just because the plants haven't filled in yet. I think it's like getting a hair cut. Usually it doesn't look very good for a couple days, but two weeks later it looks great.

I bet in a month it will be truely stunning.


----------



## John P.

Ah, yes, George--I really liked that older scape of yours.


----------



## gf225

I have given some thought to the hairgrass position. So in accordance with my original plan (and other's suggestion) have moved a few hairgrass plants, spread strategically across the mid to foreground and around the stones. It's not easy to see in the photo but I think it looks better and anticipate the end result being quite effective. Long-term sustainability will be interesting but by then I'll be eager to try out new aquascaping ideas I'm sure.

Growth is good, the HC is spreading already with surprisingly little die-off. I imagined as it was grown emersed then it would suffer a little adapting to its submersed existence. Maybe it's too early to say. The hairgrass is also sending out runners too.

Anyway, here's a photo



Note the new background. I bought a cold-cathode all-in-one unit from my local DIY shop for about £10. It spans the length of the tank exactly and gives a white/blue hue. I've simply placed some white card behind the lamp and tank. As you can see the cathode lamp is low output so for "final photo shoots" I will upgrade to fluorescent. It is fun experimenting!


----------



## qpixo

btw,
I really like the rock position but rock color itself looks unatural, they are too bright and it doesn't fit with your gravel. Malbe you should get another sort.

I was confused your background plants with dwarf hairgrass (Eleocharis acicularis)


----------



## banderbe

Consider painting the back of the aquarium with 100% latex paint. It looks fantastic. I did mine in black and love it.


----------



## gf225

qpixo said:


> btw,
> .....rock color itself looks unatural, they are too bright and it doesn't fit with your gravel. Malbe you should get another sort.


I am hoping the gravel won't be visible after a while.


----------



## gf225

banderbe said:


> Consider painting the back of the aquarium with 100% latex paint. It looks fantastic. I did mine in black and love it.


Thanks for the tip but I think I'll keep my background clear so I can easily adjust to suit.

PS Good to see another underground dance fan.


----------



## banderbe

Well, the latex peals off easily since it can't bond to glass anyway. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## jassar

The white background looks much better, I just can't wait to see the ground fully covered..
Cheers!


----------



## GreenMachine

I love your nano, Can't wait for eveyting to spread. Since you don't have any stems plants, there won't be any trimming...just uprooting.


----------



## Steven_Chong

I'm excited for your tank too George.


----------



## gf225

Thanks guys. I prefer your new username Steven. 

*One week since planting*


No algae issues yet. Hopefully I'll be stocking one or two Amano shrimp and 6 Microrasbora sp. 'Galaxy' in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Steven_Chong

lol, I prefer it too! I've wanted to have it changed for AGES and just never built up the courage to ask the admin! Then it's granted so easily . . . XD

Jeez, seems like everyone is tryin' to get ahold of the galaxies recently. O.O


----------



## gf225

.

Slight staghorn algae issue due to neglect over the few days. I've put a couple of Amano shrimp in there to hopefully help clear it up.


----------



## jassar

Tank looks great and clean...


----------



## Steven_Chong

Continuing my spew of honest critiquing, I'll just say it . . .

George, I love ya, and I think that you underestimate yourself constantly, but I do think that these rocks just lack much in the way of visual interest. Maybe I'm wrong, but they just don't seem to have much in the way of texture.

Well, these rocks, other rocks, any rocks, in any case, I think the scape would benefit from not having a straight row of hair grass all along the back, but rather have hair grass in only parts of lay out and in some spots (maybe one area) have it thick and also in the midground.

Like, make it thickest and tallest by the main rock and thin out as it moves to the right, eventually having none behind the right side rock.

Or something like that. Point is that it's kind of dull to have an even row of hairgrass all along the background. It's not very natural because it's like a picket fence. 

That said, it looks like things are comin' along great!


----------



## gf225

Hey Steven,

Thanks for the critique, as always your suggestions and insight are very welcome indeed.

My first priority is sorting this algae. I don't think its staghorn, it's almost like a really fine cotton that forms webs and balls amongst the plants, light brown in colour and actually very fragile easy to remove. So far the shrimp have cleaned of the green algae from the stones but haven't really made an impact on the brown/hair stuff. I hope they'll get hungry enough soon.

Aquascape-wise the stones, as you say, lack texture and power. My romantic notion of using collected rocks from the Falkland Islands exceeded my aesthetic sensibility I think, and I agree that a change may be order. My LFS has some nice darker, almost black rocks with white "lines" running through.

The hairgrass is too orderly too and I will adjust this.

To be honest if this algae doesn't clear up over the next couple of weeks or so I'll be tempted to start from scratch again. This doesn't bother me at all and I can use all I have learnt so far and create something hopefully better. I'll probably go for an ADA Aqua Soil substrate too with a much steeper slope. Much of the planting can be re-used and the shrimp can be temporarily re-homed in my 33 gal. that is now a low-tech planted in my daughter's bedroom.

This is a last resort of course and I remain positive that this algae bloom is temporary and a result of my neglect - something that is severely punished in a tank so small with high-growth.



As you can see I've removed some of the worse affected HC.


----------



## commandantp

hi, for me it looks like an iceberg in a field...don't you thnik the rocks are a little bit too white? 
oherwise nice tank


----------



## gf225

commandantp said:


> hi, for me it looks like an iceberg in a field...don't you thnik the rocks are a little bit too white?
> oherwise nice tank


lol. Yes, you are right. That's why I'm strongly considering some darker rocks as mentioned in my previous post.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## commandantp

oups sorry haven't read everything.... maybe you can make them become greener it may be nice ?


----------



## cam barr

great tank


----------



## kenneth_kpe

hi george, have not been able to visit fishforums recently, ! with regards to the algae do you think its cladophora ? I remembered i had clado infestation before, the "healthy" clado was green in color while the dying clado had a brownish almost grey color to it.


----------



## gf225

Thanks cam - I look forward to seeing yours.

Hey Kenneth, great to hear from an old friend!

It could be cladophora actually, although it never was green, just brown then turning to grey/white when it's dying. It's incredibly simple to remove, it siphoned off the hairgrass leaves no problem. I've never seen anything like it.

It's almost algae free now. I've been doing 75% water changes daily though and cut back on dosing (tap is loaded), just a couple of drops of Dennerle A1. I lost all my HC though which was disappointing.

The hairgrass is doing really well and I may go for a Riccia/hairgrass scape. I've never "seriously" scaped with Riccia before so it will be a nice learning experience, as this whole nano thing has been so far.

I'm tempted to go for some dragon stone that Aqua Essentials stock. Richard has kindly offered to pick some out and photograph it for me so I can pick - Dragon Stone - per kg [S040] - £3.20 : Aqua Essentials

My LFS also has some nice dark stone with white "veins" running through so that is also an option.

The old plastic looking, iceberg etc. stones have been removed so there's just a hairgrass field going on at the moment. I'll try to get a photo soon. It's not very interesting though. :/


----------



## kenneth_kpe

Might by dying clado heheh, I lost a lot of HC to clado to before.... 

George why dont you try again with HC and riccia, then slowly remove the riccia as the HC grows in... .IMHO HC/glosso/elatine lawns still look better compared to riccia lawns... 

The rocks looks nice !


----------



## gf225

At last, I am 100% nuisance algae free. 

Big, regular water changes and careful CO2 and fert dosing have done the trick.

The CO2 is now on an Aqua Medic solenoid with the lighting (8 hours) - 1 bubble every two seconds using an AE Aqua Mini glass diffuser.

I am performing 80% water changes every other day using my tap water (hard and loaded with PO4). I dose 7.5ppm NO3 with each water change and 1ml Tropica AquaCare Nutrition.

I have removed my white/grey granite stones and temporarily replaced them with these pieces of slate. I don't like these much either so I will be getting some Dragon Stone or rocks from MA in Crowland, they have some nice grey/black with whitish "veins".

The hairgrass is really doing well and this photo was taken just after thinning out a load from the foreground. In its place I am trying to decide on either HC (again!), Java moss covered flat stone or Riccia.

The only present inhabitant is one "Bumble Bee" nerite snail that keeps the glass immaculate.


----------



## gf225

Judging by the lack of feedback to the last post I guess you guys thought the update was unremarkable............

So I have some better rocks to share with you all. 



I've moved the stones around a bit since photographing. Currently they are too linear (as pointed out to me) so I've moved the right stone further into the foreground and lifted it out of the substrate a little. I'll get another photo soon.

Plans for the mid/foreground are Riccia sp. "Dwarf" with hairgrass accents and Lilaeopsis brasiliensis strategically planted around the stones.

There's now two nerites in there and I plan to stock a small shoal of Microrasbora sp. "Galaxy".


----------



## jassar

Now these are really nice looking rocks!
I will keep my notes untill I see what you have done after taking this lates photo..
Cheers!


----------



## Steven_Chong

props for photo skills and atmosphere. I hope youre planning to do something with the foreground though. :lol:


----------



## Troy McClure

Those rocks make a world of difference! Excellent photography as well.


----------



## gf225

Thanks guys.

Steven, didn't you read below the photo?



> Plans for the mid/foreground are Riccia sp. "Dwarf" with hairgrass accents and Lilaeopsis brasiliensis strategically planted around the stones.


I shall get another photo tonight with the adjusted layout.

The camera is only a cheap P&S. I long for a DSLR but I'm buying a house soon so can't justify the expense ATM.

Thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## Steven_Chong

nope, didn't read-- sorry! good luck with it George!


----------



## gf225

Steven_Chong said:


> nope, didn't read-- sorry! good luck with it George!


Cheers mate. "Luck" is appropriate for me!! :lol:


----------



## gf225

Quick update.

I've attached my portions of Riccia sp. "Dwarf" to 8 x ADA Riccia Stones. They fill up the foreground nicely. I haven't used the Liaeopsis.

I have to say how impressive Tropica plants are. I am lucky to be able to get plants from the Denmark growers direct so I'm sure it helps, but to say the plants are in good condition is an understatement. The portions were really robust and easy to work with, minimal mess. Tropica were kind enough to also send me some small, fine hairnets too that made the job even easier. I've taken longer to plant weeds!

I've also upgraded my lighting from 18w to 24w (PC T5). The spectrum is far nicer too - 6500K instead of the old Triton (purple) tinge. The greens of the hairgrass and pearling Riccia are so rich you can't help but stare. The tank is in the kitchen and it provides a welcome distraction from the chores!

What is it about green!? 

I reckon the Ricca will have formed a solid mass/carpet in a week or so, then I will add my small shoal of Microrasbora sp. "Galaxy". I intend to use Hoppy's CO2 dropper technique too, using a nice all glass dropper from Aqua Essentials. I'll need to lower my CO2 prior to adding fish as I'm running 1 BPS and reckon it's well over 50ppm (pH 6.4, KH 7).

I will try to get some photos tonight.


----------



## gf225

These photos were taken shortly after lights on, the Dwarf Riccia has a few O2 bubbles left from yesterday. In a few hours it will look very different. I will post another photo then, so you can see the difference. I've never seen pearling like it, and I've seen a few riccia photos now.

The riccia is growing at an extraordinary rate and I anticipate it full form a solid looking carpet by the middle of next week. I have ordered some angled pruning scissors from AE so keep the riccia carpet tidy.

Here's a working shot, all equipment is running, no backlighting or "special" photographing techniques.


My new overtank suspended lighting. The new 24w Daylight Plus PC T5 tubes is attached to the reflector using thin lockwire that is twisted and suspended from the kitchen cabinet using screw-in-hooks. It doesn't get much simpler.


The nerite snail is an excellent algae eater, I haven't cleaned the glass in weeks and the rocks haven't been touched.


I'm hoping to stock my fish next week and get PFK's photographer, Neil Hepworth, over for a photo shoot. Before adding fish I will be installing a CO2 dropper test to ensure CO2 is around 30ppm. It is much higher at the moment. I will also tidy up the hairgrass, thin it out a little and have it a little shorter towards the front to help create a sense of depth.

I actually prefer the look of the riccia when it's not pearling. With the O2 bubbles it contrasts too much with the hairgrass, impressive though it is. I note Amano's later works have their photos taken with non-pearling dwarf riccia.


----------



## jassar

Wow! the tank is turning out greatly! it's so clean and tidy, well done.
Cheers!


----------



## gf225

Thanks jassar.

Taken after 4 hours of lighting. Pearling is an understatment.


----------



## gf225

What would you consider a sensible stocking level for white cloud mountain minnows in this tank? I was thinking four or five.

Your thoughts welcome.


----------



## Troy McClure

Ahhh! George, you stole my idea! LOL 

I was thinking about using dwarf riccia and thin pieces of slate. The idea was to loosely shape the pieces of slate in between the various rocks I have in the 10gal and let the riccia grow in from there. I love how your's looks so I think I'm even more set on using it. I hope you don't mind...it looks fantastic!

Oh, and as for your question, "What is it about green?" Green is my favorite color by far. I have always been drawn to it. It is the center of the visual electromagnetic spectrum and relates directly to the heart chakra (#4). Chakra 4 - Heart Chakra

Cool, huh?


----------



## gf225

Go for the riccia man, it's awesome. The dwarf var. is so easy to work with. I found hairnets easier than nylon line too.

Cheers for the Chakra link too, most fascinating. 

Update -

Added my first fish today. After some careful thought I went for five Microrasbora nana.

It's hard to get a sense of scale from this photo so I'll try get a full-tank shot tomorrow. Believe me they are small.

I really like their relatively plain look. For me this compliments the simplicity of my aquascape, rather than contrasts perhaps excessively like say a cardinal tetra would in this instance. I've always considered fish selection very important for the more "serious" aquascaper, and I think leaving the decision to near the end of the aquascape's maturity is a worthwhile experience.


----------



## Troy McClure

I can already get a feel for how big they are by looking at the blades of hairgrass...and that stuff is -thin-!! Yet another excellent choice.


----------



## gf225

Thanks Erik.

Here's a working shot taken just after lighting, hence the no pearling and blue CO2 dropper.

You can see how small the fish are, and these are fully grown. Should I add a few more?



I'm quite excited about the overall progress of this aquascape. I am looking forward to getting a full, solid riccia carpet that I can then trim strategically. Once I prune the hairgrass too I am hoping to create a greater sense of depth.

When the equipment has been removed for photographing, the small fish and plant choice/layout design will, I think, create the illusion of a bigger space - something that has always appealed to me. Like Bonsai.


----------



## LindaC

Your tanks is really looking good, the riccia makes a huge difference in the overall appearance to the tank!


----------



## gf225

This will be torn down soon, ready for a new scape. So here's a final shot, and working shot.


----------



## james 3200

Looking nice George

Ever thought of using an eden 501 external? Got that on my nano and with the new ada nano glassware it would keep things well hidden

James


----------



## Squawkbert

I really like the layout & final rock selection. My only suggestion - move the drop checker & diffusers to the rear - they could be obscured by HG (they're nice & glass and all, but this would be a good move).


----------



## gf225

james 3200 said:


> Looking nice George
> 
> Ever thought of using an eden 501 external? Got that on my nano and with the new ada nano glassware it would keep things well hidden
> 
> James


You're reading my mind James. AE are stocking the new nano glassware soon and the Eden 501 is on the cards too.

This nano will be in a forthcoming issue of Practical Fishkeeping magazine. I had Neil Hepworth over the other day for the photo shoot. It was very cool. :mrgreen:


----------



## John N.

Well done George! Very inspirational. I love the final layout and found myself lost in it for a few moments. Everything looks so soft and fluffy that it makes me want to just touch it. Too bad you're going to tear it down, but I'm sure the next layout will be just as great!

-John N.


----------



## gf225

Thanks John. It's particularly rewarding to get nice nice feedback from a well-respected member like yourself. 

I will miss the layout, but not the maintenance. I'm too clumsy to enjoy fiddling around in a tiny space!


----------



## adin

great tank!


----------



## FelixAvery

hey george, did your hairgrass start out really stiff?
comparing mine to yours it is so different mine it really stiff!

but great tank btw, what replaced it?


----------



## LindaC

It's coming along very nicely and I second that it's time to see it planted!


----------



## CmLaracy

I'm deeply considering converting my 29 Gallon into an Iwagumi style aquarium, so.... I NEED to know where you got those rocks, and/or what type of rocks they are! I have been trying to find out what they are, and I can't figure it out for the life of me...  I registered an account here, just so I could ask you what type of rocks they are!! lol, I'm not crazy  , just determined  . They are extremely natural looking rocks, and seem to be all-around "perfect" for Iwagumi. This info would be appreciated so much, and by the way, great tank rayer: , I'm going to be sorry to see it go! Thanks!!


----------



## gf225

LindaC said:


> It's coming along very nicely and I second that it's time to see it planted!


See page 9!

Here's a video that may interest you too -






CmLaracy - Are you from the UK?

The rocks are from my LFS, Maidenhead Aquatics in Peterborough, UK. Aqua Essentials does some even better ones - http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=11_239&products_id=1437

Felix - Yours may be still in its emersed state. Prune it using sharp scissors and it should grow back better.


----------



## norclaj

George..

one word in my book sums up your skills ..... WOW..

Im currently setting up my 200l using lots of hairgrass and riccia and this tank has given me so much inspiration, and for that i thankyou....

keep doing what you do and bringing us some awe inspire scapes...

cheers..

andy


----------



## amanoshrimp

hey george 
I am very inspired by this aquascape so iam now in the middle of setting up my own 7 gallon nano iwagumi style tank I have got my diy co2 system running and have a good range of rocks I have localy collected but do you think that I can keep a pair of nice apistogramma and a shoal of ember tetra 
and also is your nano still running or have you changed the hardscape. thank you george


----------



## amanoshrimp

http://J:\DCIM\100MSDCF\DSC00205.JPG


----------



## amanoshrimp




----------



## vanscheck

super nice tank...make more scapes, better ones...


----------



## ghengis

I've always been a little ho-hum with Iwagumi tanks, but am slowly being won over... This effort has gone a long way toward convincing me, I must say! Nothing "basic" about this one, it's a cracker. Awesome work!


----------



## AquaLTU

Now we need to do a big aquarium. When a person pays to make a small space is a large successful even better.

Very good , non-stop !


----------



## apmarcos

*Good evening, I wonder if you could explain me how to hold up the riccia the rocks in front of the aquarium.

What kind of rocks used?

Thanks*


----------



## barakainus

gf225 said:


> This will be torn down soon, ready for a new scape. So here's a final shot, and working shot.


Wonderful tank. It's a pity to read you took it down.
How is the new version?


----------



## dawntwister

Bump!! Repeated


----------



## dawntwister

gf225 said:


> Here's a photo of the back lighting. Nothing to it, I just need to get a smaller tube. The key to the hue was using a 3000K tube.


So where did you get your translucent plastic and paper back ground?

Just realized that this is an old thread, so you may have forgotten where you got the items. Did you replace the aquarium with an upgrade?


----------

